# 15' Fisher Marine Flat



## sixgun86 (Jun 7, 2011)

First Boat 14' Flat w/ 18hp Sold $1200
Second Boat 12'V Center Console w/ 5hp Sold $1250
Third Boat 12' Rescue Flat Sold $150
Forth Boat 15' Flat Sold $300
Fifth Boat 16' Flat Current


Forth Boat & Current Project: Sold $300 Hull & Trailer, Motor Still at Mech :| 
1974 15' Fisher Marine Flat Bottom with 1983 Evinrude 15hp Electric start 

#1: Gut : Done
#2: Repair Evinrude: Fuel Pump, Carb & Water Pump Kit, Elec/Manual Start : In Process
#2a: Paint 55' Johnson In Process
#3: Replace Transom: Done
#4: Paint : Done
#5: Replace Floor : In Process
#5a: Weld center floor supports In Process
#6: Build Deck/Cabinets : In Process
#7: Register :
#8: Add Nav Lights & Seating
#9: Fix Trailer, Tires/Paint/Lights


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jun 8, 2011)

looks good


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 14, 2011)

The motor is at the mechanic getting carb & water pump rebuilt, along with the electric start repaired. Yesterday I washed out the inside and put it in the water to look for leaks. Got around to tearing the transom out as well.


----------



## etindoll (Jun 14, 2011)

Great looking project. I will be in Gulf Shores in a couple of weeks with my family can you recommend a good charter to do a walk on trip with.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 15, 2011)

etindoll said:


> Great looking project. I will be in Gulf Shores in a couple of weeks with my family can you recommend a good charter to do a walk on trip with.


Only charter I know of personally stays inshore and puts in at Orange beach. Goes around Perdido bay/pass, intercoastal.. Best place to ask would be Pensacolafishingforum.com, guys over there should be able to come up with a few good recommendations, if not a gas share is always an option.


Got the transom half way installed last night, only had an hour or so and was short some hardware for lower center portion. Not happy with all the quarter size holes but these giant washers seem to cover what's missing. Will be adding 3m 5200 to each once everything is in hand. It will be painted with an epoxy sealer along with the rest of the boat this weekend.


----------



## etindoll (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks sixgun I will check that out.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 16, 2011)

@ Etindoll NP, wish I could be more help.


Finally got the rest of my needed hardware. Sealed it up with 3m 5200, lookin sloppy. I can't wait to get some paint atop this transom. Heard from my boat tech today. The electric and manual start are fixed, Carb and Water pump rebuilt. The Foot was completely filled with sediment & one of my plugs was stripped out. Helicoil and an ice pick. Looking at $200 repair bill which isn't bad for everything, but still more than I planned to spend.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 20, 2011)

Paint went down this weekend. Took almost a entire gallon of an Expoxy sealer found local. Worked great on my last boat and is only 25$gal. Didn't do the inside as it will be covered by deck & flooring. Also picked up some Fisher marine decals from HgTikihut.


----------



## BoatingCop (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking good. What kind of epoxy sealer did you use?


----------



## gfr231 (Jun 20, 2011)

Might be a dumb question. What does the epoxy sealer do?. I am in the process of moding my own jon boat. The boat has developed some small leaks and the rivets in the bottom of the boat.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 21, 2011)

BoatingCop said:


> Looking good. What kind of epoxy sealer did you use?










gfr231 said:


> Might be a dumb question. What does the epoxy sealer do?. I am in the process of moding my own jon boat. The boat has developed some small leaks and the rivets in the bottom of the boat.


It helps seal your boat from taking on any water. You should peen your loose rivets first, then apply some marine sealant afterwards. Everyone recommends 3m's 5200. Epoxy paint is very durable and can be used as a marine base coat. In this case garage floors. It worked well and was very durable on my last project. Steelflex/gluvit are too expensive considering cost/budget/value of my builds. Paint & Supplies would equal 1/5th initial investment, going this route keeps it around 1/20th.

I've started to frame the front deck, not my best work but strong enough for a 300lb man to dance upon. I will frame out the floor and rear seat/cabinet next.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 27, 2011)

Haven't had much time to work on the boat, hopefully tomorrow I will start on the rear deck and cut some panels to get ready for carpet. Yesterday I laid some braces for the floor.


----------



## bmontagne (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm brand new here, and looking to begin a project on my boat.
Do you screw/nail the wood supports into the bottom of the boat? 
If so, do you do it from the bottom of the boat, or from inside the boat? 
You probably have to apply silicone around all the screws right?

***I have a 14 ft. WeldCraft boat (1999) with a 25 hp Mercury (1987)***


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 4, 2011)

bmontagne said:


> Do you screw/nail the wood supports into the bottom of the boat?
> If so, do you do it from the bottom of the boat, or from inside the boat?
> You probably have to apply silicone around all the screws right?


You do not want to secure them to the bottom with screws. I had planned on just screwing them to the topside paneling to keep them in place. 

Having the Evinrude at the shop for so long had gotten me to anxious so I've invested an old seahorse. Came across a fella that restores these as a hobby and sells them occasionally as well. I purchased this 1955 Johnson 25hp Elec start and put it on the boat last night and took it out for a short while. All I can say is this boat needs another couple hundred pounds, never got it to WOT. It was incredibly fast, almost violent.... Haven't finished the floor, or either decks so I grabbed a lawn chair. Forth of July Alabama redneck style! Once the hull is completed I'm going to give this seahorse a proper seafoam candy paint job.


----------



## roblj65 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking good so far =D> =D>


----------



## mightymite45 (Jul 4, 2011)

I really love that old 55, keep the Pics a coming!


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well after long talk with the welder it has been decided cost/value/replacement isn't worth the fix.

I've purchased another hull and trailer and will start over. I'll be keeping the trailer as surprisingly it's nicer.. Attachted is the damage that was hidden by a deck and angle iron. The new hull and trailer came at the same cost I've sold this setup so I'll almost break even minus my labor in paint, decals, and couple 2x4's for frame work of the deck. About $50 and two-three days labor.


----------

